# LYFT



## Thomas M (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello,

Does anyone have a time frame when the IPOs of Uber and Lyft will become public? Rumor is March or April. 
Can anyone say differently?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I found this story funny: Lyft Investors Sue Over Slump, Claiming IPO Was Overhyped

These investors bought into a tech bubble IPO, of a company described as "staggeringly unprofitable", agreed to a valuation of $24 billion... and now sue because the shares fall in price!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Reminds me of the tech crash investor profiled by the G&M sometime after 2000. He starts off taking responsibility for his mistakes that turned $160K into something like $30K with a third margin call in the offing but then he laid all if troubles on the fact that his online buying/selling access was slow/crap compared to the "big boys" (something he knew from the start).


Cheers


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I looked at it but with Uber coming out that would be the preferred stock for me in this niche.


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

james4beach said:


> I found this story funny: Lyft Investors Sue Over Slump, Claiming IPO Was Overhyped
> 
> These investors bought into a tech bubble IPO, of a company described as "staggeringly unprofitable", agreed to a valuation of $24 billion... and now sue because the shares fall in price!


Did you see some of the info in the Uber prospectus as well? "we may never acheive profitability"

That is quite an amusing story.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

And now Pinterest (PINS) has IPO'd and started trading.

You can only get stuff like this during a true stock market bubble. One useless company after the next, at high valuations, attracting investor attention just on hype and brand recognition. I suspect we're seeing this flood of tech IPOs (Lyft, Uber, Pinterest, etc) as the owners... including private equity... decide to cash in on the bubble before it bursts.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

james4beach said:


> And now Pinterest (PINS) has IPO'd and started trading.
> 
> You can only get stuff like this during a true stock market bubble. One useless company after the next, at high valuations, attracting investor attention just on hype and brand recognition. I suspect we're seeing this flood of tech IPOs (Lyft, Uber, Pinterest, etc) as the owners... including private equity... decide to cash in on the bubble before it bursts.


Another one that IPO'ed recently is PagerDuty (PD).
I've been using their product for the last 6 years and it has only gotten worse and worse.

The data I find seems to suggest negative EPS and declining revenue. Yet it's a 3B market cap company.


----------

